# shooting, crosss and crowns ...finaly



## mcpl_spunky (28 Feb 2005)

I went shooting this sunday and I finally got my cross and crowns yay my work and sore elboes finally  paid off.


----------



## Jonny Boy (28 Feb 2005)

congrats. about 2 years ago i was on my corps rifle team. i got my cross rifles but i never got the crown. i hav been far to busy with other things at my corp to try and get them. olthough it would loot really nice under my other 5 badges on my sleve


----------



## Jonny Boy (28 Feb 2005)

TomGledhill said:
			
		

> We are all very impressed and wish that we could have equal skills in the bragging department. A simple congratulations to the cadet who created the topic for recognition would have done just fine. So congratulations Mcpl.
> 
> Tom Gledhill



were you saying i was bragging? because i was not.   i put that in as a little joke hence the winking smiley. sorry if you are a little uptight. 

i just thought that putting a little something there besides   *Congratulations* might have been better.


----------



## ouyin2000 (28 Feb 2005)

well congrats to you, MCpl

i was awarded my crossed rifles with crown back in 2001, and have been involved with my corps' shooting team since 2000, although we never made it anywhere, it was still fun and good practice

when i transferred to my new corps in october, they made me the Team Captain right away


----------



## purple peguin (28 Feb 2005)

Congratulations, I have mine and i am curreently on the shooting team as well.


----------



## Saorse (28 Feb 2005)

Congratulations: my First Class Marksman will do me just fine, myself. 

Great work, my friend.


----------



## 407QOCH (28 Feb 2005)

Congrats, i got mine a bout 2 years back in basic marksman.... still havnt got it when i think about it.


----------



## big bad john (28 Feb 2005)

Good on ya!


----------



## NCRCrow (28 Feb 2005)

I just got my crossed pea shooters!!


----------



## Cpl.Banks (1 Mar 2005)

Congrats to all of you, I am a Expert marksman, trying to get his distingushed. A month ago my Corp participated in the regional zone shoot, we came third with a team score of 1407! We had the third highest score in eastern Ont, Soon we are going to provincials. Any tips this is only my second year in Cadets and my corps shooting team. Thanks!
UBIQUE!!!!


----------



## cursedhighlander (2 Mar 2005)

Man I really can't shoot and would like some help at it. Do any of you have advice on shooting? :threat:


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

TomGledhill said:
			
		

> Well, it seemed liked bragging, and a congratulations was all crow was likely looking for not a list of your own accomplishments. Sorry for being a hard bum, donkey, intelligent bum. What ever you would like to call me. I hope you gain more accomplishments in your cadet career. I just didn't feel like hearing them when I was on a post for someones else's accomplishments.
> 
> Tom Gledhill
> 
> Edited for language.



i think the majority of everyone are sharing there accomplishments in the cadets i never said exactly what accomplishments i had expert for my marksman (the lowest one). so i am just as guilty as everyone else.

but lets end this bickering and stay on topic


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (2 Mar 2005)

Well done.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (2 Mar 2005)

cursedhighlander said:
			
		

> Man I really can't shoot and would like some help at it. Do any of you have advice on shooting? :threat:


My best advice is to practice shooting as often as possible, if your corps has any rifle coach's get one of them to help you with your breathing and shooting technique.



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> i think the majority of everyone are sharing there accomplishments in the cadets i never said exactly what accomplishments i had expert for my marksman (the lowest one). so i am just as guilty as everyone else.
> 
> but lets end this bickering and stay on topic


It is good to be proud of your accomplishments and qualifications, but certificates badges medals and pins aren't what make you a respectable leader.


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> It is good to be proud of your accomplishments and qualifications, but certificates badges medals and pins aren't what make you a respectable leader.




well they could make you more respected by some younger cadets but they dont nessaserily make you a better leader and i never said they did. 

has there been a post for cadets to write about there qualifications and awards? and dont you think i would be interesting to see? i do any way.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (2 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> well they could make you more respected by some younger cadets


True, that respect is created out of admiration and some intimidation ... over time though they respect their leaders for their actions and abilities.



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> i never said they did.


I'm aware you didn't say that ... I was just explaining because I have seen many senior NCOs that feel that because they have the courses, qualifications, or badges ... that they merit a promotion/appointment that they don't have the practical experience for ... not meant to be an attack on you.



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> has there been a post for cadets to write about there qualifications and awards? and dont you think i would be interesting to see? i do any way.


There hasn't been that I have seen either, try the search tool ... or if you so desire create the thread.


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

so me and you are on the same line of thought than. ill do a serch and if nothing pops up than you will see a new thread


----------



## ouyin2000 (2 Mar 2005)

cursedhighlander said:
			
		

> Man I really can't shoot and would like some help at it. Do any of you have advice on shooting? :threat:


the best thing you can do is practice, practice, practice

i took the rifle coaching course in 2001, and have been involved with my corps shooting team for about 5 years now, if you wanna give me a ring,m send me a PM and i can try to help


----------



## cursedhighlander (2 Mar 2005)

if you wanna give me a ring,m send me a PM and i can try to help

What do you mean by PM?


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

personal message like an e-mail


----------



## ouyin2000 (2 Mar 2005)

below my avatar on the left, you can click the lil round greenish bubble that says IM in it. that will let you send me a private message through the forums. Its like an email but its supported by Army.ca forums


----------



## Cpl.Banks (3 Mar 2005)

Just by the way the marksmanship level go as follow
-Marksman(lowest one) crossed rifles with a little one under it
-Firast class Crosed rifles with a little two under
-Expert marksman crossed rifles with a little 3 under it
-Distinguished(the best 1.2 and lower) crossed rifles with a crown on top

UBIQUE!!!!!!!


----------



## Saorse (3 Mar 2005)

I was told by my CO that the numbers below the rifles aren't used anymore. 

Any validations on this?


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Mar 2005)

in my old corps we never used the number badges, it was either marksman or distinguished marksman...but my new corps uses them

as far as i know, they are new, and are to be used by every corps, but i might be mistaken


----------



## q_1966 (3 Mar 2005)

Congrats


----------



## Zedic_1913 (3 Mar 2005)

The level number badges are to be worn with the cross rifles badge (however not with the cross rifles and crown).   I believe they used to have different coloured cross rifle badges to signify level, which is why some corps may still be wearing just the cross rifles badge.


----------



## 407QOCH (4 Mar 2005)

Congrats to all of you.
Just be proud of what you have accomplished, some people just arnt good at shooting it just not in there blood. But its not there fault.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (5 Mar 2005)

The best advice I ever received on Marksmanship principles was that before each shot to recite this:

Make shooting a good HABIT

*H*olding
*A*iming 
*B*reathing
*I*nstinctive Position
*T*rigger Control

I found that using this "checklist" prior to each shot improved my accuracy greatly.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (5 Mar 2005)

Yah, my shooting coach teaches us something liek that, we spent two hours yesterday looking over our video's(we taped a shooting practice) to see what we could do to help raise our scores and beat the GUARDS!! lol...and Walkley too >
UBIQUE!!
P.S. The numbers under the badge are used everywhere in Ottawa and so I would think its the same everywhere


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 Mar 2005)

my dad is an amazing piper. he has been doing it for almost 35 years. he also  play's at weddings funerals parties, and stuff.  the only problem is i don't know if he can get to Ottawa because we live in toronto :-\


----------



## NCRCrow (6 Mar 2005)

tx


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 Mar 2005)

well one of my great uncles was in the Cameron's during the 2nd world war he played in there band.

but hey it was worth a try any way


----------



## Semper Fidelis (13 May 2005)

Hey I got my crossed with crown back when I was in the west Novies   Does anyone have an Idea how long the qual is good for ?.


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 May 2005)

i havn't seen any official documentation on that, but i assume you need to requalify every year, which is how my corps does it. which isn't a problem for me since i shoot almost every friday night


----------



## mcpl_spunky (13 May 2005)

yes that si true if you want to keep your badge you have to qual. at least once a year but I have already done that so I dont have to worry.


----------



## Lexi (15 May 2005)

*Sigh*
I hate getting excited over shooting and having shaky hands...  :crybaby:

Congrats though!  ;D


----------



## mcpl_spunky (16 May 2005)

thanks


----------



## sgt.pongo (15 Jun 2005)

Well holy someone likes to brag. I'm just kidding Mcpl. Anyways I'm very proud of you, and I'm glad i could have you as my mcpl this year. i hope you get Sgt. next year. but i hope i get wo. so there *giggle, giggle*


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (16 Jun 2005)

Well since this thread waved off course for a little bit I am happy to say I recently got my cross rifles and crown as well as my basic bag piper as well. 
Regards,


----------



## mcpl_spunky (16 Jun 2005)

OOOH nice


----------



## 3rcr_duhamel (16 Jun 2005)

Good job on your cross rifles crown, I got them at camp.  Keep up the awsome shooting!!!

 Fallschirmjäger


----------



## MbDragoon90 (29 May 2006)

Congrats, I got my Cross Crown back in green star and have been on the shooting team every year and its tons of fun, keep with it its an awsome skill for Cadets
 :sniper:


----------



## MCpl ??????? (30 May 2006)

congrats i have had mine every year since 2003, i have been to provincials twice, great times.


----------



## wildman0101 (30 May 2006)

fnci-fnc2 
mk1-2-3 lee enfeild sniper 
anyone got a leopard for sale lol

                                                  scoty


----------



## cpl-laing (2 Jun 2006)

Hi,this is my first year in army cadets,and i already have my cross rifles and crown,and i am the top shooter in the corps, its pretty weird being the top when it only my first year ...anyways, 
Travis Laing :warstory:


----------



## wildman0101 (2 Jun 2006)

:soldier: outstanding  :soldier:
                               cheers,,
                                      scoty


----------



## mcpl_spunky (7 Jun 2006)

wow this is a very old post I posted it  almost two years ago and since then I have earned the title of tenth in the province and first in my region and top shot of the corps. This year wasnt as good though. my target average was 93 out of 100.


----------

